

Matter, Anti-Matter, and the Unified Theory of Garbage Collection - Mongoose
http://michaelrbernste.in/2013/06/12/matter-anti-matter.html

======
mrbbk
Part of a series on GC:

[http://michaelrbernste.in/2013/06/03/real-time-garbage-
colle...](http://michaelrbernste.in/2013/06/03/real-time-garbage-collection-
is-real.html) [http://michaelrbernste.in/2013/06/10/to-know-a-garbage-
colle...](http://michaelrbernste.in/2013/06/10/to-know-a-garbage-collector-
goruco-2013.html) [http://michaelrbernste.in/2013/05/20/adventures-in-GC-
pedago...](http://michaelrbernste.in/2013/05/20/adventures-in-GC-
pedagogy.html)

